# Psych Ward: D-Block is Now Available!



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

“PSYCH WARD - D BLOCK” adds a new level of terror to your haunt at a fraction of the cost that it would take you to create the scenario yourself.

This DVD adds the life-like illusion of deranged mental patient in his cell trying to "convince" you to let him out! Perfect for any mental / psycho ward, hospital or asylum themed haunts.

Filmed with real actors in HD (High-Definition) video, and using the best in Hollywood special effects, this DVD creates a realistic illusion and image your guests will never forget! They will feel like they’re witnessing and experiencing the real thing!

This product, when added to your "door prop" functions as a stand alone unit and does not require and other "hardware" other than a DVD player, 22"-24" LCD monitor, and your door prop.<BR><BR>

SPECIAL ADDED OPTION: DTMF encoded for interactive lighting fx.

*** Even though this product does not require our very popular DTMF decoding system, you can still use it in your "door prop" you have built for our other products.

As an extra bonus with your purchase, extremely detailed instructions, plans, designs, and questions section for "HOW TO BUILD THE DOOR PROP" seen in our sample videos and have added to this website. The ONLY people who will have access to this password protected information area are those who have purchased our DVD products.

DVD FEATURES / SPECIFICATIONS:

- REALISTIC SPECIAL VISUAL EFFECTS
- MULTIPLE PLAYBACK VERSIONS (TRIGGERED / LOOPING)
- CW OR CCW IMAGE ROTATION FOR LCD MONITORS
- DTMF TONE ENCODED FOR INTERACTIVE LIGHTING FX
- CAN BE USED WITH OR WITHOUT DTMF DECODER
- MULTIPLE AUDIO TRACKS
- PROGRESSIVE SCAN TECHNOLOGY
- 16x9 WIDESCREEN FORMAT
- DIGITAL SOUNDTRACK
- OPTIMIZED FOR LCD MONITORS
- SHOT & MASTERED IN HIGH-DEFINITION
- NTSC DVD FORMAT ONLY

NOTE: The prop door, electronics, LCD monitor, light, etc seen in the videos below are NOT included with this sale. This sale is for the playback DVD ONLY! In addition, this DVD only contains the PSYCH WARD - D BLOCK.

Because of the nature of this DVD product, absolutely NO REFUNDS or RETURNS will be accepted. ALL SALES ARE FINAL!

View the sample of the DVD in action below.











The LCD video color on the "Demo" video is a lot "bluer" than it really appears on the DVD, due to the camera shooting the fully functional prop not being "color balanced". The top video sample is the actual correct coloring of the video. The DVD video you will receive will NOT have the "HI-REZ DESIGNS" watermark on it.

AVAILABLE ONLY AT: Hi-Rez Designs, Online Store

ORDER NOW: Hi-Rez Designs, Online Store

(c) 2010 HI-REZ DESIGNS. ALL RIGHT RESERVED.


----------

